# 8 Finger Tapping Songs?



## DeathMetalDean (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, do any of you guys know any 8 finger tapping songs? I know like 3 but want more.
I know:
Fly of the hornet (some random thing I found with 8 finger tapping)
Joe Satriani - Midnight
& The Super Mario Bros one.
Doesn't have to be 8 finger tapping, could be 6 or 7, I don't mind. I don't think midnight is 8 finger tbh anywayz.
Yeah, I'm just lookin up ideas for making an 8 finger tapping riff or whatever with my band


----------



## Metaljim (Aug 1, 2009)

Angra - Heroes of sand.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nh0T8V0USA&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Esevenstring%2Eorg%2Fforum%2Fgeneral%2Dmusic%2Ddiscussion%2F86811%2Dawesome%2Dtj%2Dhelmerich%2Dcover%2Ehtml&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 1, 2009)

Are you sure that Satch song uses 8 finger tapping? Im pretty sure its just 4 finger..


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Are you sure that Satch song uses 8 finger tapping? Im pretty sure its just 4 finger..


 

Never seen him do 8-finger stuff but that chordal approach is certainly beautiful.

Artists to check out:

Jennifer Batten
Jeff Watson
Steve Lynch
Dave Celentano
Stanley Jordan
TJ Helmerich 
Niels Vejlyt

There are certainly loads of lessons floating around on the internet - Google threw up loads of results for me (and more artists than I took the time to list).


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 2, 2009)

Ron Thal's 'Chopin Fantasy'? 'Twould make a hell of a party piece...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 3, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Ron Thal's 'Chopin Fantasy'? 'Twould make a hell of a party piece...


 

Gief tabs naow


----------



## victor5464 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey i posted a thread exactly like this 

i got lots of replies....here it is!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-and-techniques/81657-advanced-tapping.html


----------

